# What is the weirdest puzzle you own?



## ChiefsCuber15 (May 6, 2020)

What is the weirdest twisty puzzle you own? Why is it weird? How hard is it to solve? Give us all the details.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

1. Squan
2. Gear Ball
3. Skewb
4. 2x2x3


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 1. Squan
> 2. Gear Ball
> 3. Skewb
> 4. 2x2x3


Not gonna lie, probably same for me minus the 2x2x3, lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

A 1x1x2


----------



## alexiscubing (May 6, 2020)

a 3x3 that has that weird effect where it can be two colours on each side


----------



## cuber314159 (May 6, 2020)

I've made a few cubes with magnets on top of the screws under the centre caps, it makes the cube feel really loose but without it actually being any looser.


----------



## Athlete Cubing (May 6, 2020)

ChiefsCuber15 said:


> What is the weirdest twisty puzzle you own? Why is it weird? How hard is it to solve? Give us all the details.


9 1x1


----------



## ChiefsCuber15 (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 1. Squan
> 2. Gear Ball
> 3. Skewb
> 4. 2x2x3


um, what is a squan?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 6, 2020)

ChiefsCuber15 said:


> um, what is a squan?



Square-1.


----------



## ChiefsCuber15 (May 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Square-1.


oh, that makes sense, thanks.


----------



## gruuby (May 6, 2020)

i have a time machine.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> i have a time machine.


You're the mysterious scientist!


----------



## gruuby (May 6, 2020)

Oh yeah i have the time machine puzzle as well.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (May 6, 2020)

My friend has a 3D sliding puzzle that you have to rearrange into the shape of a hand


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 6, 2020)

4x4 fisher cube is my weirdest puzzle. The edges look like centers, centers look like edges. The centers are where the edges should be visually and vice versa. It's shape shifting and orientation matters for all the pieces. A great puzzle

Axis cube. I can't figure this thing out. While its just a 3x3 shape mod but it's so unintuitive to align the layers and spot pieces that i haven't been able to get it solved yet. I managed a cross and a corner and then it all got scrambled again. Maybe i'll give it another shot today...

Can't forget the 15x15. It may not be that weird but owning it sure means i qualify. Not too hard to solve but you better enjoy bars on bars on bars on bars. Alot of fun actually


----------



## Tabe (May 6, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Can't forget the 15x15. It may not be that weird but owning it sure means i qualify. Not too hard to solve but you better enjoy bars on bars on bars on bars. Alot of fun actually


I love my 15x15 and 17x17. They take a long time to solve but I find it really relaxing to solve them.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 6, 2020)

Tabe said:


> I love my 15x15 and 17x17. They take a long time to solve but I find it really relaxing to solve them.


Same, i think its rather meditative / therapeutic to casually solve a big cube


----------



## Tabe (May 6, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Same, i think its rather meditative / therapeutic to casually solve a big cube


Yep, exactly. I've taken my 17x17 to several comps so people can play with it. And people are always terrified of messing it up. I tell them I've solved it 7 or 8 times and don't care, they're still terrified. So the last time, I just scrambled it in front of them so they would understand I truly didn't care. I love solving it (and the 15x15).


----------



## Etotheipi (May 6, 2020)

I feel like if I got a 17x17 I'd just have nightmares of people dropping it.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 6, 2020)

lol that is really funny!! I just bought a Mirror blocks a fisher cube so I will let you know how weird they are!


----------



## Tabe (May 6, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I feel like if I got a 17x17 I'd just have nightmares of people dropping it.


That's why there's rules if you wanna play with mine at a comp  You gotta be sitting down and the cube has to be over a table at all times.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 6, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I feel like if I got a 17x17 I'd just have nightmares of people dropping it.


Eh, it’s not that bad


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 6, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Eh, it’s not that bad


This is painful to watch!


----------



## ChiefsCuber15 (May 6, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> lol that is really funny!! I just bought a Mirror blocks a fisher cube so I will let you know how weird they are!


Mirror cube is fun and challenging, you have to use shapes instead of colors, you should probably learn how to solve that before the fisher cube


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 6, 2020)

I can already solve it! but I agree


----------



## JohnnyReggae (May 7, 2020)

Maybe not the weirdest but certainly the most difficult puzzle I have. My 6x6 Great Wall cube which I made from a Moyu Aoshi 6x6. Even trying to scramble this cube is very difficult.


----------



## Wish Lin (May 7, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Eh, it’s not that bad


Nah, it will be a different story if you drop it on the corner.


----------



## Wish Lin (May 7, 2020)

My weirdest cube must be the Nautilus cube, is a squan like puzzle that looks like a snail.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 7, 2020)

Twisty skewb it’s pretty weird but good fun



Tabe said:


> Yep, exactly. I've taken my 17x17 to several comps so people can play with it. And people are always terrified of messing it up. I tell them I've solved it 7 or 8 times and don't care, they're still terrified. So the last time, I just scrambled it in front of them so they would understand I truly didn't care. I love solving it (and the 15x15).


At my last comp I borrowed @cuber314159 10x10 to use as a “warm up cube” because I thought it would be funny then when doing a t-perm before inspecting it popped...


----------



## Caleb barnes (May 7, 2020)

Multi-cube by Greg's puzzles
It's very hard
It has no English tutorials.
It's 2 in 1.
Good luck


----------



## ChiefsCuber15 (May 8, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> I can already solve it! but I agree


Nice! I love your location


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 8, 2020)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Maybe not the weirdest but certainly the most difficult puzzle I have. My 6x6 Great Wall cube which I made from a Moyu Aoshi 6x6. Even trying to scramble this cube is very difficult.
> 
> View attachment 12096
> 
> ...


Nah that’s pretty weird! Looks like a great build and challenging solve! 

Essentially a bunch of bandaged pairs the entire way around the cube offset like masonry wall? Looks pretty neat


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 8, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Eh, it’s not that bad


Awwwwww, I was hoping that it would just explode the first time he dropped it.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 8, 2020)

Face Turing Octahedron is probably my most unique puzzle, since most everything else is WCA.

Rarest might be something like a mini weilong v2 or like a Rubik's Ice 2x2.


----------



## Pyr (May 8, 2020)

The YJ YuanFang is a really underrated and funky looking shape mod imo, we've got two



Spoiler: Image







It's not our biggest or most complex puzzle, but it certainly has its own look


----------



## brododragon (May 8, 2020)

Pyr said:


> The YJ YuanFang is a really underrated and funky looking shape mod imo, we've got two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wdym we?


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wdym we?



Hive mind. Either that or he's royal, his name does give that sense


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Hive mind


FMC?


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> FMC?



No, bee hive in his head obviously


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, bee hive in his head obviously


I'm still going to try my darndest to organise hive mind FMC at a real competition though.


----------

